# Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet



## gimli (1. August 2008)

Deutsche haben wieder zugeschlagen! :r

*Aktuell: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*
Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland: Vier Duitsers aangehouden voor visstroperij - Freitag, 1. August 2008 

FRIESLAND - In der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch, dem 30. Juli, hat das Team gegen Fischwilderei Friesland auf dem Koevorder See vier Männer wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet.

Die Gruppe Deutschen angelte in nächtlichen Stunden mit Angelruten und illegaler Netzausrüstung.

Alles wieder unter Aktuelles. #h


----------



## gründler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Deutsche quälen Wels Deutsche verhaftet,als nächstes kommt Deutsche dürfen im Ausland nicht mehr Angeln.#q

Die Überschrift könnte auch heißen Angler verhaftet aber Deutsche verkauft sich besser.#6

Klar gut das sowas erwischt wird,aber wer war es wieder.........die Deutschen.


----------



## Klaus S. (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Schön das sie die Spacken erwischt haben #6


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

_Sehr schön!_
_Hoffe, dass kostet den Vögeln richtig Geld#6_


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



gimli schrieb:


> Deutsche haben wieder zugeschlagen! :r





Schön, dass *du* dein Feindbild hast!!!#6

Ich finds auch nicht gut, was die Jungs da abgezogen haben, aber meinst du, dass andere Landsleute alles Engel sind?#c

Immer schön Stunkthreads eröffnen, das bringt Laune, gell!


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Ich LIEBE diese Überschriften  |supergri |supergri

Mal schauen, wie lange diese Thema offen bleibt - ich werde ein Auge darauf haben #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich LIEBE diese Überschriften  |supergri |supergri
> 
> Mal schauen, wie lange diese Thema offen bleibt - ich werde ein Auge darauf haben #h




|good:

Danke goeddoek!


----------



## wilhelm (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Dumme Frage: Was hat das mit uns Anglern zu tun?

Wilderer wird es leider immer geben, aber bitte hör endlich auf immer auf *die Deutschen* Angler einzuprügeln, denn das sind keine Angler sondern Krimminelle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Es freut mich ganz besonders, das hier mehrfach angemerkt wird dass illegales Verhalten nix mit Nationalitäten zu tun hat.

Dumme Menschen sterben leider nicht aus ( damit meine ich nicht die erwischten Fischdiebe ), und so werden wir wohl noch lange mit solchen verqueren Überschriften zu tun bekommen. Und das nicht nur in Holland sondern auch hier in Deutschland. 

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Verbreiten und nachplappern solcher Parolen auf einen existentiellen Mangel an Intelligenz und sozialer Kompetenz zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## wilhelm (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es freut mich ganz besonders, das hier mehrfach angemerkt wird dass illegales Verhalten nix mit Nationalitäten zu tun hat.
> 
> Dumme Menschen sterben leider nicht aus ( damit meine ich nicht die erwischten Fischdiebe ), und so werden wir wohl noch lange mit solchen verqueren Überschriften zu tun bekommen. Und das nicht nur in Holland sondern auch hier in Deutschland.
> 
> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Verbreiten und nachplappern solcher Parolen auf einen existentiellen Mangel an Intelligenz und sozialer Kompetenz zurückzuführen ist.


|good:Aber auch ganz schön Mutig und natürlich richtig diese klare Position.


----------



## Fischbox (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Was die Fischwilderei angeht, so gibt das natürlich nix schön zu reden. Die Aufmachung und Präsentation hat allerhöchstens Bildzeitungsniveau und das liegt bekannterweise in Gossenhöhe. Traurig sowas....:c


----------



## krauthi (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

das hällt man im kopf nicht aus #q
schon wieder so ein provokatives thema  |krach: 
|director:|director:|director:und wiedermal   alles unter  Aktuelles :m


----------



## Maifliege (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

mal abgesehen von der Nationalitätenfrage freue ich mich darüber dass ich eine solche Polizeiaktion in Europa noch erleben durfte. Ist in Deutschland ja fast undenkbar, kenne da Ecken da könnte die Waschpo täglich säckeweise Beute und Headlines machen. Wären auch alles Ausländer. Warum ists da ein Thema und wird durchgezogen und hier schaun se einfach wech... Es müßte hier einfach der Beamtenstatus hinterfragt werden, dann müßten se mal aktiv werden. Faules Pack. Bekannt sind diese Ecken allemal. Aber entschuldigt, ein anderes Thema...

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Hallo Ralle24,

Fettes Posting !!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es freut mich ganz besonders, das hier mehrfach angemerkt wird dass illegales Verhalten nix mit Nationalitäten zu tun hat..


 
Das mag so richtig sein, richtig wird aber auch sein, das der Anteil der hier aufgeführten Nationalität in den Niederlanden bei den hier besprochenen und in der Vergangenheit vorgefallenen Vergehen entsprechend höher sein wird.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dumme Menschen sterben leider nicht aus ( damit meine ich nicht die erwischten Fischdiebe ), und so werden wir wohl noch lange mit solchen verqueren Überschriften zu tun bekommen. Und das nicht nur in Holland sondern auch hier in Deutschland. ..


 
Die Überschrift verquert ?? Eine einfache Tatsachenmeldung aus dem Niederländischen übersetzt ist verquert ???;+



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Verbreiten und nachplappern solcher Parolen auf einen existentiellen Mangel an Intelligenz und sozialer Kompetenz zurückzuführen ist..


 
Das Verbreiten von Information aus dem niederländischem Raum, welche nicht positiv für in D lebende Angler ausfällt, ist ein Mangel an Intelligenz und sozialer Kompetenz??

Da frage ich doch mal in die Mod Runde: Muss man nun beim Fred-Erstellen die Vorgaben des deutschen Presserates befolgen, sprich nach dem Pressekodex vorgehen ?? Bloss keine Nationalität nennen?? Ist das der Fehler? Wird durch die "fehlende soziale Kompentenz" der anglerische Frieden hier und jetzt gestört ?? Oder fällt die Nennung der Nationalität unter "Regel §5, Ab.2" ???

@Ralle unter uns so an der Bahnhaltestelle: Wolltest Du das wirklich so sagen??? ;+;+|kopfkrat, Fein finde Ich Deine Äußerungen dem Fred-Ersteller gegenüber wahrlich nicht....

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Nichtnennen von Tatsachen, das nicht Verbreiten von denselben, auf einen Mangel von "E.." in der Hose ist.., sprich ein Mangel von Intelligenz und sozialer Kompentenz.., aber halt nur ziemlich sicher nicht ganz #h

Oder es war heute halt einfach nur zu heiss überall....:g

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## melis (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Ob das wirklich deutsche waren bleibt auch dahingestellt. Nicht jeder ist gleich ein deutscher, trotz deutschem Kennzeichen. 
Außerdem finde ich diesen thread nutzlos. Wenn interessiert das. Wenn unrecht begangen wurde und der/die Täter geschnappt, reicht das völlig.

Diese Medlung ist auch nur populismus.

Und das kann einem in Holland leicht passieren. Die Sonne geht unter und anstatt die Ruten zusammen zu packen räumt man erst anderes weg. Quatscht vielleicht auch noch dabei und schneller als man denkt steht schon einer da. Man hat noch einen Stetzkescher da liegen(der nicht erlaubt ist an diesem Gewässer, was man nicht weiß). Und schon kommt so eine Meldung zustande. 
Dies nur als Möglichkeit die man auch in Betracht ziehen könnte. 

Da ich aus Erfahrung spreche was in Holland manchmal läuft. Wir zwei Familien vor vielen vielen jahren im Sommer in Holland am angeln gewesen. Die Ufer waren voll von Anglern. Dann fing die Dämmerung an, wir packten zusammen und obwohl es noch nicht wirklich Dunkel war sahen wir die Polizei mit ca. 20 Mann am See eintreffen. Auf dem Weg zum Auto sahen wir etliche Angler unterschiedlicher Nationen auch Holländer die sich mehr Zeit ließen oder noch garnicht angefangen haben zu packen. Diese wurden dann von der Polizei "gepackt". Mit sicherheit gabe es da auch so eine Meldung.


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

noworkteam|good:

Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet

_Meiner Meinung nach soll man ruhig hier Ross und Reiter (Deutsche Angler) nennen. Vielleicht hat das bei einigen Lesern eine abschreckende Wirkung. Wer wie ich seit über 30 Jahren in den Niederlanden fischt weiß wie sich das Verhältnis zwischen Niederländischen und Deutschen Anglern in den letzten Jahren negativ verändert hat. Und das liegt nicht an den Niederländern._


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



noworkteam schrieb:


> @Ralle unter uns so an der Bahnhaltestelle: Wolltest Du das wirklich so sagen??? ;+;+|kopfkrat, Fein finde Ich Deine Äußerungen dem Fred-Ersteller gegenüber wahrlich nicht....


 

Also bis die Bahn kommt hab ich noch was Zeit.

Natürlich wollte ich das so sagen, bzw. schreiben. Mein posting bezog sich aber natürlich nicht auf den TE, sondern auf die Art und Weise der Berichterstattung. Und da hab ich immer erhebliche Probleme, wenn durch das Fehlverhalten einzelner eine ganze Nationalität ( egal welche ) in Mißkredit gebracht wird.


----------



## archie01 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _ Wer wie ich seit über 30 Jahren in den Niederlanden fischt weiß wie sich das Verhältnis zwischen Niederländischen und Deutschen Anglern in den letzten Jahren negativ verändert hat. Und das liegt nicht an den Niederländern._



Hallo
Und du glaubst das wirklich?
Schau dir lieber mal die Holländer richtig an ,je jünger die Leute , desto mehr Hass gegenüber den Deutschen (Ist ja verständlich der Krieg usw.|evil: ) 
Ich habe es nur vier Kilometer "rüber" , aber eine Angelkarte hab ich seit 25 Jahren dort nicht mehr gelöst. 
Immer mehr schwachsinnige Verbote (zb. Nachtangeln , Aalangelverbot etc.) und gezielte Attacken gegen Inhaber "weißer Nummernschilder" verderben mir jegliches Interesse daran.
Zum Angeln nach NL ? Höchstens einmal im Jahr zum Makrelenangeln , aber nicht in einer größeren Deutschen Gruppe, denn dann fährt der Kutterkapitän gezielt an den Schwärmen vorbei. #q

Gruß
Archie


----------



## cappy (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Wieso sollte nicht genannt werden welche Nationalität das war? Ist natürlich schade dass es in diesem Fall die eigenen Landsmänner sind, ich hätter lieber gehört dass sie endlich mal ein paar der ***europäischen Komorane hops genommen haben die regelmäßig und nachweislich dort ständig nachtangeln. Aber vielleicht waren es ja sogar ebendiese, denn die haben ja alle deutsche Kennzeichen und wahrscheinlich Pässe...

Ich finde es übrigens leicht übertrieben wenn jedesmal 'nen Aufschrei kommt weil man die Übeltäter beim Namen nennt, meine Fresse, darf jede Nationalität stolz auf ihr Land sein und mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und nur die Deutschen nicht? Macht Euch mal locker im Schritt...zumindest die "Moralapostel" die hinter jedem Ausspruch Ausländerfeindliche Tendenzen sehen... 

Aber das gehört hier nicht unbedingt hin, fällt mir nur in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf 

Zum Thema:

Ich persönlich finde es gut, zum einen schreckt es die schwarzen Schafe ab und zum Anderen spornt es die weißen Schafe an sich noch weißer und vorbildlicher zu verhalten. Die Holländer mochten die Deutschen noch nie so wirklich, ist doch klar dass plakative Schlagzeilen kommen wenn sowas passiert. Davon ab wird sowas höchstens mal im regionalem Tagblättchen auf Seite 10 ganz unten erscheinen, also, who cares?

btw, das Auto ist gepackt, morgen um 5 treffen wir uns an den Maasplassen und haben einen hoffentlich erfolgreichen Tag :vik:


----------



## Dart (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Ich finde es gut, das solche Nachrichten hier gemeldet werden.#6
Das solche Dinge nicht unbedingt förderlich sind im Umgang zwischen deutschen und holl. Anglern sollte eigentlich klar sein. Schließlich sind *wir* dort die Gäste.
Das dort Parolen aufgekocht werden ist klar, aber da können wir uns doch im eigenen Ländle genügend an die eigene Nase fassen.
Ich schätze unsere Nachbarn sehr, nicht nur wegen der unkomplizierten Fischereierlaubnis, die bei uns undenkbar wäre.#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Dart schrieb:


> Das dort Parolen aufgekocht werden ist klar, aber da können wir uns doch im eigenen Ländle genügend an die eigene Nase fassen.


 
Danke Reiner, genau das meinte ich.


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Schön, dass es hier bisher sachlich zugeht #6

A propos sachlich:

Der Titel des aid lautet "Vier Duitsers aangehouden voor visstroperij" 
also etwa "Vier Deutsche wegen illegalem Fang verhaftet"
und NICHT "Deutsche haben wieder zugeschlagen!"

Wobei Visstroperij der Fang von Fischen mit "kommerziellem Gerät" ohne die dafür vorgesehene Lizenz ist.

U.A. ist von 70 ! m Netz die Rede.


Damit ihr alle die gleiche Grundlage habt


----------



## archie01 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



goeddoek schrieb:


> U.A. ist von 70 ! m Netz die Rede.
> 
> 
> Damit ihr alle die gleiche Grundlage habt



Hallo
Das ändert die Lage ein wenig - hier gehts nicht mehr um Angler , sondern um professionelle Fischdiebe , eigentlich brauchen wir uns damit als Angler wirklich nicht angegriffen sehen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Gegen den Straftatbestand "Fischwilderei" hab ich ja auch gar nix gesagt!
Das ist nämlich absolute Kagge und ich hoffe auch, dass die Typen dafür gewaltig einen vor den Latz geballert bekommen!

Ich fand nur diesen Satz *"Deutsche haben wieder zugeschlagen!"* im Eröffnungsposting echt übel.#q

Gerade solche reißerischen Schlagzeilen schüren den Hass und blockieren Wege, die langsam wieder begehbar werden.

Sowas braucht in einem offenen und gleichberechtigtem Europa kein Mensch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

@Dirk
#6#6#6

Das sich der TE in der Folgediskussion nicht mehr zu Wort meldet könnte man auch als Hinweis auf die Intention dieses Threads deuten. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

@Ralle 24

wer dich verstehen WILL, versteht dich so, wie du es gemeint hast ...
und jeder weiß hier im Board, dass du sehr besonnen, aber auch sehr offen Situationen anspricht ...
und das Eröffnungsposting war eben, wenn man das aktuelle andere Thema dazu in der Woche gelesen hat, eine sehr besonders auffällige Situation ...

... und sollte ich mich nun irren Ralle, dann sorry ..


... aber zumindest mir ist die ganze Situation unter Anbetracht der dieswöchigen Welsgeschicht schon aufgestoßen ...


----------



## gimli (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Der erste Satz stammt von mir, denn ich schäme mich langsam aber sicher.

Mir als Deutscher kommt das :v, wenn ich solche Überschriften über einige meiner Landsleute lesen muss. Denn immer wieder schaffen es einige wenige Idioten die überwiegende Mehrheit verantwortungsbewusster Angler, zu denen zähle ich mich, in Misskredit zu bringen.

Schlimmer noch, heute waren mein Sohn (14) und ich wieder Zeuge von einem Saufgelage meiner deutschen Anglerkollegen am Wasser. Das war keine Schlagzeile, es war Realität! Genauso, wie es dann Realität ist, wenn die Pieper der Bissanzeiger noch in 500 Metern Entfernung zu hören sind.

Der deutsche Bär tanzt, nicht nur der niederländische, polnische oder russische! Nein, der DEUTSCHE BÄR.

Man stelle sich das einmal in einer Wohnsiedlung vor, besser vielleicht vor eurer Haustüre, wenn ihr morgens früh zu Arbeit müsst und man die ganze Nacht kein Auge zugetan hat, weil egal welche Bären tanzen!

Dann kann man auch verstehen, warum die Restriktionen immer mehr werden und somit z.B. das Nachtangeln immer mehr eingeschränkt wird und die Kontrollen in den immer mehr zunehmen.

Nun komme ich wieder zu meinem 2. Satz, 1. Teil:

Das gleiche gilt allerdings auch, wenn ich hier einige Äußerungen von Naseweisen lesen muss, die meinen ihre Weisheit mit Schaumlöffeln gegessen zu haben, insbesondere aber nicht wissen was wirklich in den Urlaubs- und Angelgebieten abläuft. Das solche Eskapaden auch der niederländischen Jungend nicht verborgen bleibt, ist wohl nur denen klar, die ein wenig Nachdenken, bevor sie die Tastatur betätigen.

Nein geliebt fühle ich mich nicht in den Niederlanden, aber akzeptiert. Auch von der niederländischen Jugend hier im Ort, wenn sie zumindest „Hallo“ sagen, wenn sie an mir vorbei gehen. Denn, und damit komme ich wieder zu meinem 1. Satz, 2. Teil, auch sie können die Schlagzeilen der Sportvisserij Nederland lesen, wenn nicht, wird es sicher jemand in der Familie, oder der Verwandtschaft sein, der sie gelesen hat, und wiedererzählt hat. Für sie gilt dann wenigstens: Es gibt solche und solche.

Dann sind da noch einige spezielle Leute im Forum, einer kann nach im Lebensalter von 37 Jahren, noch nicht mal richtig  "tun" schreiben, einer nicht richtig interpretieren, und meint, er müsste 70 Meter nochmals erklären, und ein anderer, der meint er müsste beleidigend reagieren.

 Letzter hat sich wohl mit seinen Äußerungen als Moderator disqualifiziert. Disqualifikation deswegen, dass er wenig Fairness, im Gegenteil,



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Verbreiten und nachplappern solcher Parolen auf einen existentiellen Mangel an Intelligenz und sozialer Kompetenz zurückzuführen ist.



mir vorwirft. Sei es drum, Ralle 24. Das sind 1:1 Übersetzungen von Überschriften und Texten und es geht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz am Arsch vorbei. Einige haben dich schon wohlwollend auf deinen Lapsus (Schlappschuss)  hingewiesen. Du wirst allerdings schwitzend, mit feuchten Händen vor dem PC gesessen, haben, darauf hoffend, dass dir irgendwelche Boardies den rettenden Übergang (Anker) zuwerfen, den du dann liebend gern, bei deinem Zurückrudern, gegriffen hast.

Außerdem habe ich mich noch nie wie eine Abkürzung gefunden. Du solltest dir vielleicht die Mühe machen einen Menschen hinter einem Artikel zu sehen. Ein bloßer "*T*hemen*E*rsteller" bin ich nicht. Aber als unqualifizierter "*T*hemen*B*eantworter" hast du dich auch hier, deiner Position als "*M*oderator" des "*A*ngler*B*oards", entscheident disqualifiziert.

Armselige Spuren, die du und dein Kollege hier hinterlassen. Allerdings, du hast den Vogel heute abgeschossen. Das ist nur meine bescheidende Meinung, da ich dich nicht mehr an der Bahn angetroffen habe. Vielleicht ist der Zug schon abgefahren?

Das Alles unterscheidet mich wahrscheinlich ein wenig von denen, die sich einerseits nicht an Gesetze und REGELN halten können, oder denen, bei denen der (Bier)Bauch spricht.

Es sind einfach "immer die Anderen". Allerdings fangen „Die Anderen“ bei jedem von uns/dem verantwortungsbewussten Angler, an. Auch den Dreck des Vorgängers zu beseitigen. Klar, das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, meine auch nicht, es aber dennoch zu tun (hallo tuhn ohne "h"), das zeichnet ihn/den verantwortungsbewussten Angler u.U. aus.

Last but not least: Den Imageschaden, den die deutsche engagierte Anglerschaft durch solche Meldungen davonträgt ist sicherlich groß.

Auf meiner Seite unter "Aktuelles" stehen nicht nur Schlagzeilen über deutsche Gräuel- und Missetaten, sondern auch vieles darüber, wo die Niederländer auch vor ihrer eigenen Haustüre kehren sollten. Wer sich die Zeit nimmt und dort regelmäßig liest, erkennt ein gewisses Maß an Objektivität in allen übersetzten Berichten der Sportvisserij Nederland und kann es dort jederzeit verifizieren.

Wer dazu nicht fähig ist und meine Seite mit "der Bildzeitung" in Verbindung bringt, dem kann ich allerdings auch nicht helfen. Der ist einfach zu blöde dazu. In diesem Sinne.

Hoffentlich schafft es jemand bis hierhin zu lesen. Wenn ja, dann danke.


----------



## Dart (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Hi Gimli
Auch wenn ich dir zum eigentlichen Thema durchaus recht gebe, so bewegst du dich verbal auf dem gleichen Niveau, das du eigentlich (zu Recht) kritisierst.
Als erwachsene Menschen solltet ihr das evt. per P.N. (persönliche Nachricht) regeln.
Ansonsten wird der Imageschaden nur noch größer, falls bei dem Quarkniveau der Diskussion, ein Holländer mitliest.:q:q:q
Nix für ungut, Reiner#h


----------



## Lucius (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Hallo Gimli, Ich geb dir in vielen Punkten Recht, auch wenn Ich selbst der Meinung bin das Ralle mit seinem Posting nicht dich gemeint hat und du mit deinem letzten Posting dich weirklich selbst in die Niederungen herabgegeben hast, die du so anprangerst.

Was mich aber immer wieder ärgert ist , das sobald nur eine Flasche/Müll am Ufer liegt alle hier ( mittlerweile ) von den Osteuropäischen Komoranen reden.
Ich möchte wetten in 7 von 10 Fällen weiss keiner der sich dann so äußert wer dort der Übeltäter war,aber die Polen,Russen, etc sind dann für diejenigen die ebenso gern genommenen Prügelknaben, wie wir es in anprangern bei den Holländern Prügelknaben zu sein, also sollten wir doch lieber erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren, bzw. mal genau hinschauen, weil die Scheiben in unserem Glashaus wohl zu gut geputzt sind und von einigen scheinbar gar nicht mehr wahr genommen werden....


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Guten Morgen!
Ich finde diesen Thread eigentlich recht interessant...
Hier geht es um ethnische Minderheiten, faule Polizisten und holländisches Fischereirecht:q
Zunächst fühle ich mich belehrt, dass man in Holland nicht Nachtangeln darf. Ist das tatsächlich so? Hätte ich nicht gewusst, die armen Holländer!
Dann schrieb einer, man solle mal den Beamtenstatus von deutschen Polizisten überprüfen. Wieso? Sind damit die Beamten auf Widerruf, die Beamten auf Probe oder die Lebenszeitbeamten gemeint? Und wenn ich darauf eine Antwort habe, was hat das mit Kontrollen zu tun?#c
Meine Kollegen kontrollieren sehr wohl die Angler z. B. am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal, obwohl es nur am Rande ihre Aufgabe ist. Und wenn sie Fischwilderei feststellen und anzeigen, dann ergeht ein Strafbefehl i.H.v. 100 Euro und Ende... Vielleicht wird da ja in Holland härter durch gegriffen, aber dafür darf man da beim Angeln bestimmt kiffen bis es dunkel wird! :q
Im Übrigen wäre die erste Überschrift doch für uns gar nicht interessant, würde es sich um Holländer handeln. Wäre ja so, als wenn in der Zeitung stünde, dass jemand bei Kloppenburg eine Packung Damenbinden gestohlen hat! Ist übrigens fast genauso schwerwiegend wie Schwarzangeln aus juristischer Sicht.:c
Mich würde aber noch interessieren, was das für Leute waren, ich kenne solche aus Norwegen, die da mit Netzen und Schnüren arbeiten und jeden Pipifisch mitnehmen. Die sind im Sinne des Gesetzes auch Deutsche...#d
Munter bleiben!:vik:


----------



## Ollek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

jo so langsam muss ich auch mal sagen solche Überschriften haben nicht mehr Aussage als die der Bildzeitung . Wenn jetzt immer ein Thread eröffnet wird wenn ein Deutscher Mist gebaut hat kommen wir aus dem "Schämen" ja gar nicht mehr raus. 

Was sollen uns solche Meldungen eigentlich sagen? "Oh wir Deutsche wieder oh ja wir sind so schlimm...|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Moin Gimli,

zu Deinen Auslassungen kann ich nur sagen: Getroffene Hunde bellen. Und manchmal trifft man auch jemanden, auf den man gar nicht gezielt hat.
Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst, mal in meinen älteren postings zu stöbern wirst Du feststellen, dass ich mich vehement gegen jegliche Art der verallgemeinernden Diskriminierung wehre. Ganz einfach weil man damit nichts, aber auch gar nichts erreicht. 
Um mal auf Deinem sprachlichen Niveau zu bleiben, ich könnte :vwenn ich bei uns am Wasser 13/14jährige über die Russen herzíehen höre, obwohl sie noch nie eine persönliche Erfahrung gemacht haben. Und das wird in Holland nicht anders sein. Nur das es da die Deutschen sind. Das ist nachplappern von Parolen. Und die wird durch solche Berichterstattung gefördert.

Was meine Position als Moderator angeht, halte ich die nicht für so außergewöhnlich wichtig, dass ich mir meine Meinung zu bestimmten Themen verkneifen müsste. Und mit fast 50 Jahren krieg ich so schnell keine schwitzenden Hände mehr. In diesem Fall hier ganz bestimmt nicht, weil ich meine Meinung durchaus vertreten kann. 

Was Dein anprangern von Mißständen angeht, gebe ich Dir zwar in der Sache Recht, nicht jedoch in der Art und Weise wie das oft propagandiert wird. 
Vielfach - und das meine ich jetzt allgemein und nicht auf Dich bezogen - ersetzt die Anonymität des Internets den notwenigen Ar*** in der Hose, Leute bei offensichtlichem Fehlverhalten direkt anzusprechen. Vielfach, nicht immer. 

Ach ja, falls ich in meinen Texten Rechtschreibfehler habe, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Tja, Herbert - da kann ich mich als "armseliger" "Naseweiser" der "meint, erhabe die Weisheit mit Schaumlöffeln gefressen" und "70 m nochmal erklären muss" ja nur für meine Unwissenheit entschuldigen |supergri

Wahrscheinlich bist Du der bessere Mod, womöglich sollte ich zurücktreten, da Du:

a) ja bereits reichlich Erfahrungen im AB unter anderem Namen hast ( das darfst Du dem geneigten Leser aber gerne selbst erklären  #h  ) und

b) offensichtlich der Einzige, der in den Niederlanden fischt und quasi der Experte bist.


Mit meinem Problem, nicht richtig interpretieren zu können hast Du - auf Dich bezogen - vollkommen recht !
Du kreidest mir an, dass ich die 70 Meter Netz nochmal als Info gebracht habe. Wo steht das in deinem Posting ? Du weißt selbst aus deinen vorherigen Postings, dass nicht alle hier im AB deine Kurzinfos lesen möchten, um auf deiner Homepage die komplette Info zu bekommen.

Deine HP ist wirklich nett gemacht, Du kannst sie aber doch nicht allen Ernstes für so wichtig halten, dass jeder NL-Angler sie als Fav-Icon ablegt und täglich besucht, oder ?

Du propagierst immer wieder den freundlichen Umgang miteinander und Toleranz, während Du hier die "verbale Keule" schwingst, sobald Du dich ( aufgrund mangelnder Intelligenz der Boardies ) missverstanden oder angegriffen fühlst.

Vielleicht solltest Du den Mädels und Jungs hier das zugestehen, was Du selber gerne einforderst.

Kleiner Tipp noch: kopier doch beim nächsten Mal den kpl. Text und nicht nur einen Bruchteil ein, dann kommt es auch nicht zu Missverständnissen.

Achso - ich schreibe die Zeilen, weil ich das Anglerboard und die Leute hier mag und Stunk vermeiden möchte. Nicht, wie von Dir unterstellt, wei ich Langeweile habe 


Mit den besten Grüßen vom sonnigen Lolland,

Georg


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Ach ja, bei der Überschrift fiel mir noch etwas auf.
Ich finde es außergewöhnlich, dass Fischwilderei in Holland strafrechtlich so hoch angesiedelt ist, dass Haftgründe vorliegen!
Da muss man sich bei uns aber schon einiges mehr leisten...
Naja, andere Länder - andere Sitten|rolleyes


----------



## archie01 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Hallo Gimli
Dein Posting ist für mich das Allerletzte , niemals würde ich mir in einem Forum es erlauben so den "Oberlehrer " rauszulassen und alle anderen Meinungen als dümmlich darzustellen.
Ich bin in einem anderen großen Forum Mod , dort hätte ich nach so einem Posting für eine Sperre gesorgt , dann hättest du deine Erkenntnisse wieder über deine Webseite weitergeben können. Fragt sich nur , ob sich dafür hier jemand interessiert.

Mit weniger freundlichem Gruß
Archie

Ps Nur ungern lasse ich mich von einem solchen "*********" als dumm darstellen , deshalb bitte ich meine Wortwahl zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Ollek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Ach ja, bei der Überschrift fiel mir noch etwas auf.
> Ich finde es außergewöhnlich, dass Fischwilderei in Holland strafrechtlich so hoch angesiedelt ist, dass Haftgründe vorliegen!
> Da muss man sich bei uns aber schon einiges mehr leisten...
> Naja, andere Länder - andere Sitten|rolleyes








  z.B. der Besitz, Verkauf und Konsum von Canabis, Hasch usw...


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

:vik:Bei Besitz und Konsum allerdings nur im Kilogramm- Bereich:m


----------



## Ollek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



aalkönig schrieb:


> :vik:Bei Besitz und Konsum allerdings nur im Kilogramm- Bereich:m



Man gut das die Coffeshops nur Minimalmengen in ihrem Lagern haben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Was nützen Verallgemeinerungen?
Mich interessiert es überhaupt nicht, was Holländer von uns halten. Erwischte Schwarzfischer - o.K. Verhaftung glaube ich einfach nicht. Mitnahme zur Dienststelle zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes sicher eher.
Die Rundumschläge auf andere (...die mit den angeblichen Wodkaflaschen, die es auch noch wagen, die Fische, die sie fangen, zu essen  ) disqualifizieren die Schreiber nur selbst. Wenn man dann einen Thread darüberlegt, wo sich 1otausende Postings damit befassen, ob sie risikolos gegen die erlaubte Maximalausfuhrmenge an Filets verstoßen dürfen, sieht man worauf das letztendlich immer zielt: Laßt mir meine maximale Freiheit und beschränkt Euch
aufs Minimum, damit sich mein Fangneid in Grenzen hält.
Die tollen Kommentare zu Polizeieinsätzen lese ich nur noch am Rande. Sollte sich mal jeder der hier die Polizisten kritisiert schlauer machen, was wirklich los ist. Glaube kaum, das jemand dieser Rundumschläger deren Job ausfüllen könnte. Das beginnt bei mangelnden Voraussetzungen und endet dann bei Dienstgestaltungen und Überstunden. Was solls - ist eh egal.
Alles off Topic. Zusammengefasst: Macht euer eigenes Ding, verhaltet Euch so, dass ihr selbst es verantworten könnt - und lasst Euch nicht vor den Karren irgendwelcher Polemiker spannen. Ob Holland oder nicht Holland ist mir dabei völlig egal.


----------



## Pinn (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Als Gastangler in den Niederlanden habe ich mich an die dort geltenden Gesetze und Verordnungen und an die gewässerspeziellen Bestimmungen zu halten, genau wie alle Angler bei uns in der BRD an die hier geltenden Bestimmungen. Die Nationalität spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. 

Und ob die Gesetze, Verordnungen und örtlichen Bestimmungen richtig oder überzogen sind, ist ein ganz anderes Thema!

Bei Verstößen gegen geltendes Recht, egal ob aus Unwissenheit oder fahrlässig,  muss ich  bei uns mit Verwarn- oder Bußgeldern rechnen, sofern der Tatbestand als Ordnungswidrigkeit eingeordnet werden kann.

Wer aber ohne entsprechende Genehmigungen 70m Netz auswirft, ist für mich kein Angler mehr, sondern wildert! Und Wilderei ist eine Straftat, in der BRD genau so wie in NL. Wie diese Straftatbestände greifen, regelt das jeweilige nationale Recht. Die dortigen Gerichte werden sicher ein Urteil fällen, welches sich in keiner Weise an der Staatsangehörigkeit der Straftäter orientiert.  In den Knast kommen sie wahrscheinlich nicht, aber saftige Geldstrafen kann man nicht ausschließen.

Egal wie das Urteil ausfällt, ich habe damit kein Problem!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Luiz (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

viel zur sehr bildzeitungsniveau, ich glaube niederländer mit grips können das schon differenzieren! Natürlich ist es ********,aber österreich ist kein land wo jeder mann ein kind im keller gefangen hällt oder belgien ist kein kinderschänder land. Idioten gibts immer also, bitte weniger bildzeitungsniveau, danke!


----------



## Dart (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



archie01 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem anderen großen Forum Mod , dort hätte ich nach so einem Posting für eine Sperre gesorgt , dann hättest du deine Erkenntnisse wieder über deine Webseite weitergeben können.


Bitte verrate uns nicht den Namen des Forums.:g
#q#q#q
Deren Betreiber sind sicherlich überglücklich bei solch fähigen Moderatoren:q
Nix für ungut, Reiner#h


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Dart schrieb:


> Bitte verrate uns nicht den Namen des Forums.:g
> #q#q#q
> Deren Betreiber sind sicherlich überglücklich bei solch fähigen Moderatoren:q
> Nix für ungut, Reiner#h




Muss ja wohl nicht sein #d Und heizt die Gemüter unnötig an


----------



## archie01 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Dart schrieb:


> Bitte verrate uns nicht den Namen des Forums.:g
> #q#q#q
> Deren Betreiber sind sicherlich überglücklich bei solch fähigen Moderatoren:q
> Nix für ungut, Reiner#h



Hallo ****
Wer so was von sich gibt , disqualifiziert sich selbst , du hast die Ehre als erster in zahlreichen Foren auf die Ignore - Liste zu kommen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

So - letzte Info an ALLE hier im Thread. 

Ab hier wird jeder Verstoß dementsprechend geahndet - alles klar ?


----------



## strandsegler (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

ach liebe Leute, ärgert euch nicht an so einem Mist. Schlagzeilen sind dazu da zu diskutieren und dabei die eigene Unzufriedenheit zu verdecken. Stellt Euch vor, draußen ist gutes Angelwetter und die Fischkiste ist voll. das klingt viel besser !!!
Und da ich erst seit heute hier bin und mich hier ein bischen einlese, habe ich auch gleich eine Frage: Gibt es hier auch evtl. eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit zum angeln? Näheres dann.
Gruß Strandsegler


----------



## forelle03 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

@ strandsegler
Erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board.
Mitfahrgelegenheiten werden sich ergeben wenn du das Board durchforstes und deine bevorzugte Angeltechnik z.B. Raubfisch , Friedfisch etc. angibst und in den entsprechenden Foren stöberst.


----------



## Dieter1952 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo ****
> Wer so was von sich gibt , disqualifiziert sich selbst , du hast die Ehre als erster in zahlreichen Foren auf die Ignore - Liste zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


 
_Setz mich auch auf deine Liste. Bist bei mir auch schon drauf. Glückwunsch bist bei mir auch der 1._


----------



## gimli (3. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Leute, haltet euch zurück. Nicht persönlich werden. Es bringt nichts.

Ich selbst habe gestern ein wenig verbal überreagiert. Sorry deswegen.

Allerdings kann ich einfach nicht verstehen warum ich der Buhmann bin, wenn ich gegen die deutschen Angler und/oder Fischwilderer ein Thema eröffne, oder Hechtpäpste von mir kritisiert  werden, die falsche Informationen liefern. Das haben andere begangen – nicht ich.

Wenn auf meine Seite "Aktuelles"“ etwas Interessantes auftaucht, das die deutsche Anglerschaft wissen sollte, dann veröffentliche ich das auch,  auch in abgespeckter Form mit entsprechendem den Verweis.



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Du propagierst immer wieder den freundlichen Umgang miteinander und Toleranz, während Du hier die "verbale Keule" schwingst, sobald Du dich ( aufgrund mangelnder Intelligenz der Boardies ) missverstanden oder angegriffen fühlst.



Ich propagiere den freundlichen Umgang mit den engagierten deutschen Sportanglern, die ihrem Hobby bestimmungs- und gesetzesgetreu nachgehen (wollen), die sich normal verhalten (wollen) und die keine Ahnung von ihren Möglichkeiten haben. Das ist die Intension von mir und meiner Seite.

Die verbale Keule schwinge in nur, wenn einige meinen, mit offenem Visier nicht umgehen zu können, um ich als blöd hinstellen zu versuchen.

 Die Intelligenz lass mal Außen vor, denn es geht hier um Fischwilderei in den Niederlanden, dass, was deutsche Angler getan haben (sollen). Und das ist eine teure Angelegenheit!

(Vielleicht solltest auch du dir mal meine Seite durchlesen.) Denn sie ist eine  Informationsquelle. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Nur gibt es im AB und anderen Foren, einige, die meinen sie müssten hier ihren …… raushängen lassen, wenn es in ihr Schlechtwettergebiet fällt.

Wem das nicht passt, der wird nicht gezwungen meine Seite zu lesen! Wer will, ist willkommen. Und wer Fragen hat, auch. In diesen Sinne...


----------



## Jose (3. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

ich kann die aufregung hier nicht so recht verstehen.
ich verstehe die nennung der nationaliät als zusatzinfo, mehr nicht, eine meldung wie "ein italienischer LKW verursachte..." bringt italien auch nicht in wallung. warum also fühlen sich so viele hier 'getreten, dass sie jaulen' (frei nach ralle)?
verletzter nationalstolz?
dann doch lieber verletzer anglerstolz.
ne klare abgrenzung zu fischwilderern - aber bitte nicht deren verhalten hinter nebelwürfen wie antideutsch, blödzeitungsniveau so verstecken, dass der eigentliche punkt verloren geht: 
es wurden deutsche (oder gelbgrüngestreifte oder was auch immer, in diesem fall eben schwartzrotgoldene) ANGLER bei wenig gesetzeskonformem fischen erwischt - punkt!
gibt gar keinen grund, sich deshalb nebenkriegsschaumäßig so aufzuregen.

und das beste argument zur nationalitätennennung wurde ja auch schon genannt: ohne 'deutsche...' gäbs dieses echo hier nicht - und viele hier wären immer noch in unkenntnis von dieser holländischen regelung.
das ist doch mal was positives.

noch 'ne kleine anmerkung: ralle hat vollkommen recht, mods sind 'angler wie du und ich', keinesfalls unfehlbar und vor allem mit recht auf meinung. sehen wir das doch ganz locker: so'n mod hat viel 'umme ohren' und den stress tut er/sie sich freiwillig, ohne entgelt und  lobenswert an.

muß man aber auch nicht unbedingt raushängen und sich so kompetenz selber bescheinigen, wenn man als ganz normaler user unter ganz normalen usern seine meinung bekannt gibt.  damit meine ich nicht ralle. alles klar?

es ist also viel besser, wenn angler juristisch nicht fischwildern,
und noch vieeeeel besser ist, wenn deutsche angler sichauch  im ausland an die gesetze halten.
verlangt man hier doch fast in jedem fünften kommentar auch für das fischen in D.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

********


----------



## Dart (3. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Muss ja wohl nicht sein #d Und heizt die Gemüter unnötig an


 Moin Georg
Sorry, du hast ja recht
Nur dieses versuchte Implizieren eines Users, einem Anderen besser eine Sperre zu verpassen, finde ich mehr als unlustig.
Das Thema ist für mich abgeschlossen, egal ob mit oder ohne Ignore-Liste .  Gimli hat ja zum Glück auch die gewohnt, sachliche Gesprächsebene wiedergefunden und dem schließe ich mich gern wieder an.
Petrie, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Luiz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

@gimli deine posts wirken allgemein beleidigend und diskriminierend, thats it!

Ein wenig mehr feingefühl an einigen stellen wäre schön, in der sache/deinen ambitionen hast du auf jeden fall recht und ich finde es gut wenn du solche dinge zur ansprache bringst!


----------



## Pinn (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Jose schrieb:


> und das beste argument zur nationalitätennennung wurde ja auch schon genannt: ohne 'deutsche...' gäbs dieses echo hier nicht - und viele hier wären immer noch in unkenntnis von dieser holländischen regelung.
> das ist doch mal was positives.



Vorab, Wilderei ist für mich was anderes als Verstöße gegen die "Spielregeln" beim Angeln in Holland.

Aber Du hast Recht: Würden hier im AB nicht viele deutsche Angler mitlesen, die auch in Holland angeln, hätte es diese lautstarken Echos sicher nicht gegeben. 

Eigentlich müssen wir Gimli danken, denn Hinweise auf andere Regelungen im Nachbarland sind immer gut. Die Regeln bezüglich Nachtangeln, Setzkeschergebrauch, zurückzusetzende Fische usw. sind für uns Deutsche gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn wir von unserem deutschen (manchmal etwas seltsamen) Angelrecht ausgehen. 

Wer nach dem Lesen in diesem Thread und nach der Geschichte vom angeleinten Waller noch nicht gemerkt hat, dass in den Niederlanden manches anders als bei uns geregelt ist und die Fischereiaufsicht energischer durchgreift, der ist selber schuld. Manche Angelkumpel merken erst was, wenn es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht. 

Gimlis Aufhänger sind allerdings schon etwas extrem. Sowas traue ich in beiden Fällen ehrlich gesagt keinem normalen deutschen Angler zu. Dazu muss man entweder gehörig einen an der Klatsche haben (ganzjährig geschonten Wels in Holland nachts an Baum anleinen) oder man hat eindeutig kriminelle Absichten (Fischwilderei mit 70m Netz).

Die niederländischen Angler sehen solche Auswüchse sicher genauso differenziert wie wir und nicht national. Beim Fußball mag das anders sein, auf beiden Seiten...

Ich unterstelle Gimli beste Absichten und denke, er hat bei dem einen oder anderen gedanklich was in Bewegung versetzt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dart (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Pinn schrieb:


> Gimlis Aufhänger sind allerdings schon etwas extrem. Sowas traue ich in beiden Fällen ehrlich gesagt keinem normalen deutschen Angler zu. Dazu muss man entweder gehorig einen an der Klatsche haben (ganzjährig geschonten Wels in Holland nachts an Baum anleinen) oder man hat eindeutig kriminelle Absichten (Fischwilderei mit 70m Netz).


Hi Werner
Etwas Ähnliches hat ein guter Freund vor einigen Jahren auch mal bei uns an der Lippe beobachten müssen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam damals die gerufene Polizei leider etwas zu spät. 
Gruss Reiner
Edit: Ich meine die Fischwilderei mit großflächigen Netzen, net das Anleinen.


----------



## LAC (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

@ Hallo
Fischwilderei sollte immer bestraft werden, egal ob es ein ausländer oder einheimischer ist.  Leider sind zu wenig kontrollen, sonst könnten wir jeden tag diese zeilen lesen. Im zeitalter von "geiz ist geil" macht sich so mancher gedanken, wie komme ich zurecht ohne etwas zu geben.


----------



## Pinn (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner
> Etwas Ähnliches hat ein guter Freund vor einigen Jahren auch mal bei uns an der Lippe beobachten müssen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam damals die gerufene Polizei leider etwas zu spät.
> Gruss Reiner
> Edit: Ich meine die Fischwilderei mit großflächigen Netzen, net das Anleinen.



Hallo Dart,
ich kenn die Lippe nur von Krudenburg bis Wesel. Teilweise bin ich die Stecke auch schon abgepaddelt. Netzfischen wäre ein echt abenteuerliches Unternehmen, weil dieser Fluss so unterschiedlich ist, sogar von einem Ufer zum anderen. Da sind Rieselstrecken auf der einen und 6m tiefe Rinnen auf der anderen Seite, dazwischen mal 'ne Insel usw.

@LAC: Hallo Otto, die Lippe ist teilweise mit den Auen in Jütland zu vergleichen, vom Bewuchs unter Wasser her auf jeden Fall, aber der Grund ist steiniger. Und die Wiesen rechts und links vom Fluß sind saftiger, gut für Rinder und Pferde.

Wer da mit großem Netz wildern will, tut mir leid. Ich glaube nicht, dass er irgendeinen Schaden anrichten könnte. Falls er das Netz unbeschädigt wieder rausbekommt, hat er sicher gute Wollhandkrabben gefangen.

Trotzdem, die Fischereiaufsicht oder Polizei würde ich immer rufen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gimli (4. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*



Luiz schrieb:


> @gimli deine posts wirken allgemein beleidigend und diskriminierend, thats it!
> 
> Ein wenig mehr feingefühl an einigen stellen wäre schön, in der sache/deinen ambitionen hast du auf jeden fall recht und ich finde es gut wenn du solche dinge zur ansprache bringst!



Hallo Luiz,

ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Ich neige dazu! Da ich allerdings laufend mit der Sportvisserij Nederland, einigen ihrer Verbände, bzw. ihren Mitarbeitern kommuniziere, tauchen dann auch schon mal, wenn auch nur ansatzweise, sog. Feindbilder auf.

Es gibt auch manche unter ihnen, die besser der deutschen Sprache lesend mächtig sind, als ich der niederländischen Sprache schreibend. Es ist dann manchmal ein Scheißjob, ihnen zu erklären was ein deutscher Angler mit Sprengstoff meint/will und er einen Scherz macht. Vielleicht kannst du das nachvollziehen. – ich manche Äußerungen nicht, denn auch eine "lasche" Formulierung ist oftmals fehl am Platz.

Die Niederländer sind Menschen wie du und ich. Sie haben nur andere Gesetze. Dafür kann ich nichts.

Die Waffengesetze sind in NL ein wenig schärfer als in D. Wobei ich die NL-Gesetze mittlerweile besser kenn, als die in D. Vielleicht kannst du mein böses Wort deswegen verstehen, wenn du weißt, dass dort schon eine Madenschleuder verboten ist und der Besitz/das Mitführen auch hart bestraft wird.

Mittlerweile fühle ich eher als "deutscher Niederländer" und vice versa, obgleich ich noch Vieles lernen muss, denn ich liebe inzwischen dieses wunderschöne Land, die Gewässer und last but not least, die Menschen. Gerade die, die, oft einem Buitenlander (Ausländer), absolut unvoreingenommen entgegentreten und helfen, auch einem Duitser (Deutschen), wenn es an der Zeit ist, oder man danach fragt.

Den Schlagzeilen, den Duitsers, von denen zu lesen ist, mag ich persönlich eher NICHT entsprechenentsprechen und ich glaube die Mehrheit hier im Board möchte dem auch nicht entsprechen.

Sorry an dich für mein Unwort. #t


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Moin gimli
Ich habe eine Weile überlegt, ob ich mich überhaupt dazu äußere und ich habe mir auch nur einige der Statements durchgelesen...

Zum Endeffekt ist doch die ganze Aufregung hier nur durch deine diskriminierende Aussage entstanden (und ja, ich fühle mich durch diese Aussage diskriminiert und scheinbar andere AB-Mitglieder auch) im AB wird meiner Meinung nach stark  gegen die Diskriminierungen jeglicher Nationalität gearbeitet - und dementsprechend sollten auch solche Äußerungen wie von dir ein Edit erhalten - es hätte doch einfach heißen können "Schwarzfischer haben wieder zugeschlagen", welcher Nationalität sie sind, ist weder für die Tat, noch für die Verfolgung dieser Tat von belang - es gibt keinen Grund Feindbilder zu schaffen oder, so wie du es machst, sie zu schüren.
Vielleicht solltest du mal über dein Weltbild etwas nachdenken...

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## hans albers (5. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

ziat fischpaule





> "Schwarzfischer haben wieder zugeschlagen", welcher Nationalität sie sind, ist weder für die Tat, noch für die Verfolgung dieser Tat von belang - es gibt keinen Grund Feindbilder zu schaffen oder, so wie du es machst, sie zu schüren.
> Vielleicht solltest du mal über dein Weltbild etwas nachdenken...



sehe ich ähnlich...

dein ansinnen in allen ehren gimli..
aber mit untertiteln wie 
" ... haben wieder zugeschlagen",
bedienst du dich den gleichen pauschalisierenden mitteln,
die man eigentlich im heutigen europa ad acta legen sollte.

und solche aussagen kann man sich auch sparen:
zitat gimli


> "Die Niederländer sind Menschen wie du und ich."


.. na klar ,was denn sonst..??|supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## Luiz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

kein problem gimli! Ich finde es wie gesagt gut wie du dich einsetzt und leuten infos gibst wie sie sich am besten verhalten. Angeln in NL ist ja schließlich nicht gleich wie in Deutschland und jeder sollte sich den verhälltnissen in andern ländern anpassen. Ich habs dir auch nicht böse genommen (Thema sprengstoff), war mir so rausgerutscht, da immer viele leute ihre fragen stellen und nicht einen thread weiter unten lesen, womit ihre frage meistens beantwortet wäre und in anlehnung auf die fragen zur deutschen angelprüfung, wo jeder mit gesundem menschenverstand weiss, dass diese angelmethode natürlich verboten ist.

Ich kann deine ambitionen wie gesagt verstehen, angeln macht doch mehr spass wenn man auch vom umfeld geduldet und freundlich empfangen wird. Den pikepoint anglern und auch mir liegt ein gutes bild von deutschen gastanglern auch sehr am herzen, wie du bestimmt auch auf www.pikepoint.de gelesen hast und auch weisst. Wir wollen auch nicht diesen schönen "angelplatz" verlieren!


----------



## Dart (5. August 2008)

*AW: Vier Deutsche wegen Fischwilderei verhaftet*

Ich denke mal das plakative Antackern, hat sehr vielschichtige Ursachen.
Vor einigen Jahren war alles wesentlich einfacher und liberaler in Holland. Auf Grund der guten Fischbestände, C&R sei Dank, wurden natürlich etliche Angler aus Nachbarstaaten angelockt. 
Durch egoistisches Verhalten und Ignorieren von den Gesetzten und Gepflogenheiten im Gastland, haben die einheimischen Angler ja nun auch mit mehr Kontrollen zu rechnen, das stinkt denen verständlicher Weise.

Gruss Reiner


----------

